
Jerry Seinfeld: So You Think New York Is ‘Dead’ - elsewhen
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/24/opinion/jerry-seinfeld-new-york-coronavirus.html#commentsContainer
======
Grakel
It's great that Jerry fondly remembers the 70's from his multi-million dollar
high rise. I lived in New York for 11 years, ending in 2016. Even when I moved
in, the vibrant, energetic city had been replaced by cubicle worker happy
hours floating in a sea of homeless feces. It's a horrible city, both
disgusting and truly hollow.

~~~
hourislate
I spent some time in the city between 86-90. It was like an insane asylum. I
have heard from some that the 70's were even worse, although I can't imagine
how...

I figure NYC could degenerate back to the way things once were, what's to stop
it and seems like it is on it's way.

------
sushshshsh
Went shopping on 5th in midtown on saturday and we were the only 2 people out
there. Path had enough seating for everybody and K town restaurants didn't
have any wait.

If NY stays comatose like this then maybe soon we will all be able to breathe
again

------
hindsightbias
There isn’t anyone who lived in NYC, Seattle, Austin or SF who would not be
thrilled to go back 10 or 15 years.

Stop talking and leave already.

